
Ask HN: What do you think of HN’s frequent presence on r/programmingcirclejerk? - Austin_Conlon
To be clear, I’m sincerely curious. What is there HN can learn from being frequently satirized on that subreddit?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;programmingcirclejerk&#x2F;
======
quickthrower2
My serious answer is: create a forum where 1000s of people can post what they
like and you are bound to have some comments that are worth a giggle at.

Also the fact that coders love to codify real life problems, and bikeshed, and
HN is one of the few places that is an interesting news aggregator with so so
many comments makes it an easy target.

------
non-entity
This thread is almost guaranteed to end up on their lmao

------
quickthrower2
Not to mention [http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/)

~~~
Jugurtha
I've never been. Just looked at the favicon and thought it would have been
better if they used a XOR instead of a NAND, as their slogan is " _We can 't
be both right_". Then I realized I had neglected the case where _both_ can be
wrong. NAND seems appropriate, indeed.

